# White Bass Spring Roll Recipe



## foodnelson (Jun 15, 2015)

White Bass Marinade Ingredients

1 cup soy sauce.

3/4 cup brown sugar.

1/4 cup fish sauce.

1/2 cup mirin wine.

1 tablespoon shrimp paste.

2 tablespoons sesame oil

1/2 cup vegetable oil

5 cloves of garlic, minced.

1 inch nob of ginger, minced.

1 bunch of green onions, chopped.

Juice of one lime.

1 teaspoon of black pepper.

If you like mint, add a few mint leaves to each role.

Picked Carrot Ingredients

3 multi colored carrots sliced thinly and cut into 3 inch pieces.

Enough rice vinegar to cover the carrots in a shallow bowl.

1 tablespoon of kosher salt.

Put the carrots in a shallow bowl and cover with the vinegar.  Add the salt and mix together.  Let the carrots pickle for about 3 hours.

Spring roll ingredients

15 white bass fillets.

15 rice paper wrappers.

Lettuce.

Cilantro.

Cucumber sliced thinly and in 3 inch sections.

About 20 basil leaves.

Bean Sprouts.

Dipping Sauce Ingredients

1/4 cup white vinegar.

1/4 cup fish sauce.

2 tablespoons white sugar.

2 tablespoons lime juice.

1 clove garlic, minced.

1/4 teaspoon red pepper flakes.

Whisk vinegar, fish sauce, sugar, lime juice, garlic, and red pepper flakes together in a small bowl. Set the dipping sauce aside.

Miscellaneous

15 Bamboo skewers.

Charcoal.

Directions

Combine marinade ingredients into a ceramic bowl and mix together thoroughly. Add fish fillets to marinade and let marinate for 3 hours.

While this fish is marinating, place the bamboo skewers in water.

About 1 hour before you are ready to cook the fish go ahead and light the charcoal in a charcoal chimney.  When the charcoal briquettes turn white they are ready to cook with.

Remove the fish from the marinade and do not wipe off any liquid from the fish. Thread the fish onto the bamboo skewers.

When the grill is hot, place the damp section of the bamboo skewer with the fish fillets over the white hot coals.  Make sure that you turn the fillets often to avoid burning the fish or allowing the bamboo to ignite. The fish should cook very quickly.

Now it is time to assemble the spring roll. 
Take the rice paper and submerge in warm water for about 30 seconds until it is soft and malleable. Place the wrapper on a board and add a fish fillet.

Add two pieces of cucumber.

Add 3-4 pickled carrot slices.

Add a few cilantro leaves.

Add bean sprouts.

Add lettuce and basil leaves.

Fold both sides of the wrapper towards the center of the vegetables.

Now roll the wrapper over the vegetables to form the spring roll.

The spring roll is now ready to serve.


----------

